# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Bulking Diet, how does it look?

## DIESELPOWER127

Hey guys below is my new bulking diet really need some opinions on this one though, first time actually counting calories and planning meals. Thanks for the help!

Age: 22yrs
height: 6`3 1/2
weight: 195lbs

*Already pretty muscular but 6`3 is a tough height, trying to put on as much muscle as possible. No steroids yet...but soon**

*workout 5-6 times a week for around 2 hours*

3500cals needed to maintain current weight, shooting for 4100cals a day in order to put on good muscle


Meal 1: Pro/Carb

8 Egg Whites, 1 Scoop of MyoFusion Protein, 1 cup oatmeal

670cals / 82g protein / 71g carbs / 8g fat

================================================== ====

Meal 2: Pro/Fat

10oz Lean Ground Beef(steak), ¼ cup swiss cheese, green veggies(1 cup of Broccoli) 

350 cals / 73g protein / 6g carbs / 6.5g fat



Meal 3: Pro/Carb

8oz Chicken Breast, 1 and a half cup Brown Rice

820cals / 52g protein / 74g carbs / 32g Fat

==========================================

Meal 4: Pro/Fat

3 Cans of Tuna, 1 Tbsp Full Fat Mayonnaise, Veggies(2cups Broccoli) 

420cal / 74g protein / 4g carbs / 6g Fat

================================================== =

Workout
============================================

Meal 5: PWO Nutrition

2 Scoops MyoFusion Protein 

48g protein / 18g carbs / 4g fat

=========================================

Meal 6: PPWO

13oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, ½ cup Brown Rice 

375cals / 95g protein / 0g carbs / 8g fat

========================================

Meal 7: Pro/Fat

13oz Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 2 Tbsp Natural Peanut Butter
565cals / 102g protein / 43g carbs / 20g fat

=====================================

Meal 8: Before Bed

2 Scoops of MyoFusion Protein, 1.5 Tbsp. Flax Seed Oil

300cals / 48g protein / 18g carbs / 4g Fat

======================================

Totals(around) 
4140cals
582g protein
234g carbs
162.5g fat

----------


## Gronkowski

What's your BF man ? I'm thinking you should drop your protein to about 1.25 g per pound of body weight, especially if your still natural. No need for that much, And boost up your carb and fat intake, depending on how well you can tolerate them.

----------


## Gronkowski

I'm 6'3 190 , about 7% BF, and to gain any decent size I personally have to eat 500 + g of carbs a day on workout days on my bulking diet.

----------


## JWP806

Can you seriously eat that much? Seems like total overkill on the protein.

----------


## leather daddy

agree, drop the protein man and eat more carbs

----------


## Levani

dude 2 hrs at the gym? 5 times a week? i wonder why you can't gain weight. you're overtraining!

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

> What's your BF man ? I'm thinking you should drop your protein to about 1.25 g per pound of body weight, especially if your still natural. No need for that much, And boost up your carb and fat intake, depending on how well you can tolerate them.


BF is 7-9% right now just finished a cutting cycle

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Looks like I`ll try lowering protein to around 450g and raising bumping up carbs and fat by double for now to see how my body reacts.

----------


## JWP806

I think Joey Chestnut would have trouble putting this down everyday... That's 2.75 lbs of chicken and beef. Not to mention 8 egg whites and 3 cans of tuna, 1.5 cups rice, 1 cup oatmeal, etc. I don't see this as being a reasonable diet.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

> dude 2 hrs at the gym? 5 times a week? i wonder why you can't gain weight. you're overtraining!


Ya still getting my new routine down but its going to be either an hour 5days a week or 2hours 3days a week. Still trying to figure out what to eat on off days.

----------


## JWP806

450 is still high IMO.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

alright, ill have to adjust big time then

----------


## JWP806

Have you considered how much food that is yet? You should be able to nearly cut your portion sizes in half on your protein sources or at least 3/4. I think you might be underestimating the quantity of food that you have. I understand that you want to keep your protein high but honestly, I wouldn't feel the need to go over 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of lean body mass.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

> Have you considered how much food that is yet? You should be able to nearly cut your portion sizes in half on your protein sources or at least 3/4. I think you might be underestimating the quantity of food that you have. I understand that you want to keep your protein high but honestly, I wouldn't feel the need to go over 1.5-2 grams of protein per pound of lean body mass.


good advice

----------


## Gronkowski

1.5g is way to much IMO...

----------


## Back In Black

OP what were the macro's of your cutting diet?

----------


## --->>405<<---

at195lbs and 7-9%bf ur tdee is around 3300cals.. for bulking u should run either 40/40/20 or 40/45/15 IMO.. 

if u cut to 7%bf then u should know how to diet.. 500+g protein is way too much.. the most u would need is *2g per lb LBM* (not total bodyweight).. at 7%bf u have 181lbs LBM which x 2 would give u 362g protein per day.. anything over this is a waste IMO. if u do 40/40/20 split and go 500cals above ur tdee ud be at:

3800cals
380g pro
380g carbs
84g fat

u will be slightly above 2g per lb LBM for pro but not substantially.. the carbs are whats gonna help u put on muscle.

p.s. if u like 4000cals id still do 40/40/20 which would be:
400g pro
400g carbs
89g fat

personally with bulking id rather be under on cals and have to add more than be over and get fat..

----------


## ironbeck

We do not know exactly how he trains, 2hrs may not be to much, personally I get more done in 1hr then most in 2hr. Some guys talk and socialize in between sets, inbetween sets I do other sets...haha.
Your meals say you have a good base knowledge, so I assume you are training well also.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Good advice guys, thanks again.

I definitely think I am over training also, going to make my workouts an hour instead of 2 hours.

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

Hey guys, been working on my diet and it looks better but still needs some work. Pleas take a look and any advice would help a lot.

*My stats are above*

Obviously i need more calories(3800-4000) i need a little help here 

*Meal 1: 600/60/77/8*

*Meal 2: 620/37/43/36*

*Meal 3: 366/41/43/3*

*Meal 4: 621/40/42/9*

*1 hour training*

*Meal 5 PWO: 150/24/9/2*

*Meal 6 PPWO: 366/41/43/3*

*Meal 7: 717/53/62/6*

*Meal 8: 170/24/9/10*

**Total* 3590/320/328/79*

----------


## DIESELPOWER127

> Hey guys, been working on my diet and it looks better but still needs some work. Pleas take a look and any advice would help a lot.
> 
> *My stats are above*
> 
> Obviously i need more calories(3800-4000) i need a little help here 
> 
> *Meal 1: 600/60/77/8*
> 
> *Meal 2: 620/37/43/36*
> ...


That was today, have been modifying a bit everyday trying to get it right

----------


## --->>405<<---

if ur choices are good all u need to do is increase ur portions to suit ur needs.  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

I want some of that 0 carb rice you're eating on meal 6.

----------

